

Why Ouya isn't going to work - dlevine
http://blog.thirdyearmba.com/why-ouya-is-too-good-to-be-true

======
mtkd
I'm rather sad to see the Ouya posts and comments like this on HN.

There is no science to the knockdown - it's just naysaying.

It's not like they're raising to build something _really_ crazy like a space
vehicle that docks with ISS.

Many developers/startup community have to deal with naysayers all week - and
come here to get away from it - to talk/think/discuss about possibilities and
innovation.

This is first article I've ever flagged.

~~~
mtgx
There are many cases of visionaries being told by everyone that they will
fail, but still going ahead and making it happen. People who say this needs to
compete with Xbox360 or PS3, or worse - PS4 and Xbox720 - are really missing
the point and don't know how disruptive innovations work.

That being said, I still think Google turning Google TV into a "console
platform" and actually pushing it as such, would be even more disruptive, and
with a higher chance of success than any single $99 device running Android as
a console platform. It would be very similar to how Android won the market
share game through an aggregate of devices, instead of trying to get any
single device to sell more than the iPhone.

~~~
tzs
Did you read the article?

The author does not talk about needing to compete with XBox360 or PS3 or
anything like that. The author's objection is basically that the people on the
project appear to have underestimated the practical aspects of actually
producing the device in quantity.

------
wmf
Can't they eliminate the manufacturing risk by outsourcing the hardware 100%
to a company like ASUS that already has a working supply chain and significant
experience with Tegra 3 and Android?

~~~
MetaCosm
Yep. At the scale they are starting at, they can micromanage the control a
bit, and team up with a company like ASUS to build the hardware.

Without having to embed a display on the device, I really don't find the price
point of $100 outrageous -- aggressive, absolutely... but I am thinking they
can probably make the lowest of the double digit margins on it.

------
stewie2
Why can't I use my android tablet as a game console? Transformer Prime
supports controller already.

